# CPU DATA



## geonorts (Nov 7, 2009)

hi i found a post somewhere could be anywhere that had i think it was an excel document that had the yield of most cpus with pictures next to each and i can't find it again, does anyone know what i'm talking about and know where it is?
thanks in advance


----------



## patnor1011 (Nov 9, 2009)

http://www.goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=5887&start=20
:lol:


----------



## geonorts (Nov 10, 2009)

yea thats the one thanks patnor 1011 i was starting to think i wouldn't see it again.

The next thing is can anyone second these results especially the gold top ceramics and the big pentium pros?


----------



## perih60 (Mar 31, 2010)

gday mates ,i have just finished prossesing 5kg of ceramic cpus , had to buy them and pay 40% over market value to get them , it seams that i lost more Au then i thought , first i have 15.9 gr clean plating , also about 3gr powder droped out of AR the real stuff ,this is the first time doing cpus ,17 years ago i did a lot of pins and fingers sold aprox 4.5 troy , at that time material was much easier to come by but it was only a hobby , wish i knew then of what was to come ,but dont we all


----------



## perih60 (Mar 31, 2010)

geonorts said:


> hi i found a post somewhere could be anywhere that had i think it was an excel document that had the yield of most cpus with pictures next to each and i can't find it again, does anyone know what i'm talking about and know where it is?
> thanks in advance




gday mate ,i think i found the data you were looking for , if you have not allready got it its at .http://www.scribd.com . hppe you have got it ,otherwise happy 2 help , oh and on that site i just used gold as a search word


----------

